# Windows 8 failure configuring updates and reverting



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi. I have a HP laptop model 2000-2C27CL running Windows 8 that I was given because the person cracked the screen. I have removed the bad screen and I am waiting for a replacement screen to be delivered. In the meantime I have hooked this laptop up to a external monitor. I reformatted the computer and get into Windows with no problem. I got all of the driver updates that the HP Update Center said it needed. I then proceed to get updates for the Win8 OS itself.. they download, install, and upon reboot I get the message...

"Failure configuring Windows updates Reverting changes Do not turn off your computer."

So I reformatted the computer again (very time consuming with Win8 IME) and the same thing happens all over again....

"Failure configuring Windows updates Reverting changes Do not turn off your computer."

The first time I reformatted it I let it download every update that was available. The second time I reformatted it I selected just certain updates, NOT all of them. I chose to skip ALL .Net updates because I have seen them give issues in Windows 7 when getting them along with other updates. I still faced the same issue. I am currently in the process of my 3rd reformat job picking the "Minimized Image Recovery" option. This is RIDICULOUS! No wonder people are clinging to Windows XP. Win8 is a disaster! I am trying to fix this computer up to give it away to a 12 year old whose family doesn't have the money to buy her a computer. She needs one to do her school work at home.

This is very frustrating and I am at my wits end. Help with this situation is GREATLY appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2014)

why even go to length doing recover of windows?

the last few laptops i have installed a clean Windows 8.1 was on Lenovo's with the SLC and they activated with license imbedded in the bios and i used stock Microsoft Windows 8.1 not a modded Lenovo version.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> why even go to length doing recover of windows?
> 
> the last few laptops i have installed a clean Windows 8.1 was on Lenovo's with the SLC and they activated with license imbedded in the bios and i used stock Microsoft Windows 8.1 not a modded Lenovo version.



This laptop comes with Windows 8, not 8.1. It has no issues with activation. When the issue "Failure configuring Windows updates Reverting changes Do not turn off your computer" comes up it's stuck there forever and the only way out is to reformat in my situation and I used the recovery partition for that. Maybe I am missing what you are getting at?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2014)

why even install 8 when the key works for 8.1?

with 8.1 you have less updates and no "Service Pack" to install


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm sorry, but how is OP supposed to obtain a Windows 8.1 copy if his OEM doesn't provide one? Anything beside performing a recovery from original image (and then updating it to Windows 8.1) will leave him with an illegal Windows product.

Please wait a little bit, I'll try to write a full workaround.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> why even install 8 when the key works for 8.1?
> 
> with 8.1 you have less updates and no "Service Pack" to install



He has a recovery partition with windows 8 on it, same as my laptop


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> I'm sorry, but how is OP supposed to obtain a Windows 8.1 copy if his OEM doesn't provide one? Anything beside performing a recovery from original image (and then updating it to Windows 8.1) will leave him with an illegal Windows product.
> 
> Please wait a little bit, I'll try to write a full workaround.




Thank you. EXACTLY... I do NOT have 8.1, I have 8. Thanks for pointing this out to the other poster. I have no idea what he was thinking.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> I have no idea what he was thinking.



He was thinking most people would just burn a Windows 8.1 DVD and reinstall that way instead, as it is a painless and clean way to install Windows 8 without having to download a million updates. Your BIOS has the license in it, and will activate your Windows automatically, thus keeping you legal.

I tend to avoid using recovery partitions, as they tend to come with a slightly customised windows, which is not always good. Better to boot'n'nuke the thing, kill all the partitions and run a bootmngr disk clean and reformat with a shiny new GPT partition, then install a totally unadulterated fresh version of Win 8.1.

Also, when updates fail to install, it is usually related to something that has been installed with windows that is preventing the updates. I warrant a nice clean version of Windows, not a vile amalgamation of HP's recovery partition of Windows, will not have these issues.

It's worth noting Win 8 recently started having beef with Intel HD graphics drivers for some reason. Try an advanced startup with boot logging and seem if something is amiss.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> He was thinking most people would just burn a Windows 8.1 DVD and reinstall that way instead, as it is a painless and clean way to install Windows 8 without having to download a million updates. Your BIOS has the license in it, and will activate your Windows automatically, thus keeping you legal.
> 
> I tend to avoid using recovery partitions, as they tend to come with a slightly customised windows, which is not always good. Better to boot'n'nuke the thing, kill all the partitions and run a bootmngr disk clean and reformat with a shiny new GPT partition, then install a totally unadulterated fresh version of Win 8.1.
> 
> ...




Where's the link for this official MS Win8.1 to download and burn? The one I installed is a "Minimized Image"... just the basics, drivers, etc and no antivirus which normally comes preinstalled as I'm sure you know. I am seeing a ton of people having the same issue as I am and some have been able to get it fixed, but more haven't. It's a MS issue, not a PC manufacturers issue. Read post #14 here... http://www.eightforums.com/windows-...ring-windows-updates-reverting-changes-2.html


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Where's the link for this official MS Win8.1 to download and burn? The one I installed is a "Minimized Image"... just the basics, drivers, etc and no antivirus which normally comes preinstalled as I'm sure you know. I am seeing a ton of people having the same issue as I am and some have been able to get it fixed, but more haven't. It's a MS issue, not a PC manufacturers issue. Read post #14 here... http://www.eightforums.com/windows-...ring-windows-updates-reverting-changes-2.html



Have you followed their advice? Install one update at a time and reboot after each one. It's a long process, but if that's the solution, and you want a working laptop, I see no other option.

As for a windows 8.1 iso, it's easy. I literally did this 2 weeks ago to my PC.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

EDIT: *Also, if you go direct to HP, they actually tell you to go into the BIOS, disabled "Secure boot" run the updates and reboot, and then turn "Secure boot" back on. Have you done as HP suggested?*


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Have you followed their advice? Install one update at a time and reboot after each one. It's a long process, but if that's the solution, and you want a working laptop, I see no other option.
> 
> As for a windows 8.1 iso, it's easy. I literally did this 2 weeks ago to my PC.
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media
> ...



Thanks. I was under the impression that 8.1 was only available for download via the MS Store and that you needed all updates installed for version 8 before you could even download 8.1 from the store. Downloading updates 1 by one is insane and what if that doesn't work? The situation is happening to many people. Yes I have already disabled secure boot.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Thanks. I was under the impression that 8.1 was only available for download via the MS Store and that you needed all updates installed for version 8 before you could even download 8.1 from the store. Downloading updates 1 by one is insane and what if that doesn't work? The situation is happening to many people. Yes I have already disabled secure boot.



You'll need to know your license key (googling this will give you options on how to extract your license key from BIOS) before it lets you download the image.

**********​
Norton AV is also a cause, could be part of the restore process if it comes with a 30 day trial version of Norton. If not, there is another thread from MS to resolve the issue assuming none of my other options help you
***********​http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...8024a000/562845f3-78d5-42a0-bed5-e3fd39f01df7

*General Windows Update Troubleshooting*

The following outlines how to stop services pertaining to Windows Update, rename system folders, register related DLL files, and then restart the previously mentioned services. This troubleshooting generally applies to all Windows Update related issues.


*Stopping services pertaining to Windows Update*

1.Click *Start*, click *All Programs*, click *Accessories*, right-click *Command Prompt*, and select *Run as Administrator*.

2.If you receive a notification from _User Account Control_ simply click *Continue*.

3.At the command prompt, type the following, commands and then press *ENTER* after each command.

* net stop wuauserv
net stop bits*

* net stop cryptsvc*

4.Please do not close the *Command Prompt* window.


*Renaming folders pertaining to Windows Update*

1.At the command prompt, type the following commands, and then press *Enter* after each command:

2.*ren %systemroot%\System32\Catroot2 Catroot2.old*

3.*ren %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old*

4.Please do not close the *Command Prompt* window.


*Registering DLL’s pertaining to Windows Update*

1.Please copy and paste the following text into a new *Notepad* document, and save the file as*WindowsUpdate.BAT*

2.If saved correctly the icon will change from a Notepad file to BAT file which has two blue cogs as its icon.

-or-

3.You can manually type each command at the command prompt:

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msjava.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msxml.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll /s*

*regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\shdocvw.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuapi.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuaueng.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wucltui.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wups2.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wups.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuweb.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Softpub.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Mssip32.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Initpki.dll /s*

*regsvr32 softpub.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wintrust.dll /s*

*regsvr32 initpki.dll /s*

*regsvr32 dssenh.dll /s*

*regsvr32 rsaenh.dll /s*

*regsvr32 gpkcsp.dll /s*

*regsvr32 sccbase.dll /s*

*regsvr32 slbcsp.dll /s*

*regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Urlmon.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Shdocvw.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Msjava.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Actxprxy.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Oleaut32.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Mshtml.dll /s*

*regsvr32 msxml.dll /s*

*regsvr32 msxml2.dll /s*

*regsvr32 msxml3.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Browseui.dll /s*

*regsvr32 shell32.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuapi.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuaueng.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuaueng1.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wucltui.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wups.dll /s*

*regsvr32 wuweb.dll /s*

*regsvr32 jscript.dll /s*

*regsvr32 atl.dll /s*

*regsvr32 Mssip32.dll /s*

*Restarting services pertaining to Windows Update*

1.Click *Start*, click *All Programs*, click *Accessories*, right-click *Command Prompt*, and select *Run as Administrator*.

2.If you receive a notification from _User Account Control_ simply click *Continue*.

3.At the command prompt, type the following, commands and then press *ENTER* after each command.

* net start wuauserv
net start bits*

* net start cryptsvc*

* exit*

4.Now please check for updates using *Windows Update* to see if the issue has been resolved.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> You'll need to know your license key (googling this will give you options on how to extract your license key from BIOS) before it lets you download the image.
> 
> **********​
> Norton AV is also a cause, could be part of the restore process if it comes with a 30 day trial version of Norton. If not, there is another thread from MS to resolve the issue assuming none of my other options help you
> ...




Thanks for all of that, I appreciate it. As I said I did a "Minimized Image"... just the basics, drivers, etc and no antivirus at all. This is all insane to have update issues like this.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Thanks for all of that, I appreciate it. As I said I did a



And suddenly he was killed by a sniper



BlackHawk1 said:


> This is all insane to have update issues like this.



Indeed it is, that's MS for you! Took me 2 hours to get Win 8.1 installing properly because it didn't like pre-existing MBR's. Simple formats didn't suffice, had to do a disk clean and partition through CMD during install.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Oct 9, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Your BIOS has the license in it, and will activate your Windows automatically, thus keeping you legal.


No, the license only applies to the Windows 8 OEM copy the original owner purchased with laptop, it doesn't magically transform into Windows 8.1 Retail one.

OK, so here's the commonly recommended steps that should help you with your problem.

Before you begin, I would recommend you to download both of these files and save them on your USB drive in order to use it later as _the only source_ of third-party packages:

http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp67001-67500/sp67259.exe
http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-14.4-64bit-win8.1-win8-win7-whql-aug.exe
1. The first step would be to recover the original Windows installation using your hard drive partition (the thing that you've done before, I believe). Follow the steps described here (http://h10010.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03544793#N258) and see if you missed anything. By the end of this operation, make so that your HP product _is not connected to any sort of network_.

2. Configure your HP device to boot in "clean" mode as described here (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135). _Restart_ once.

3. Run the first file you've downloaded (http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp67001-67500/sp67259.exe) from your just-recovered Windows copy and follow the steps required.

4. Run the AMD package (http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-14.4-64bit-win8.1-win8-win7-whql-aug.exe). Choose the "Advanced" installation option in order to be able to opt-out the "AMD/Raprt App" and "HydraVision" packages.

5. Establish an Internet connection. Run "Windows Store" tile from your Start screen, and select "Windows 8.1" package.

6. Once you're done with your migration from Windows 8 to Windows 8.1, you can install all the critical updates offered by Windows Update, which would be driver software, then Windows 8.1 Update package (KB2919442 > KB2919355 > KB2932046 > KB2959977 > KB2937592 > KB2938439 > KB2934018), "August" Update (KB2993651 > KB2975719 > KB2993100 > KB2979582 > KB2990532 > KB2995004) and .NET Framework 4.5.2 (http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42642).


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I hope I am not counting my chickens before they hatch, BUT it looks like I found a way around getting all of the required updates for 8 before getting 8.1 from the MS Store. This solution... *http://tinyurl.com/pkrln42*

I did however have to run the Windows Update Troubleshooter before it would allow the 8.1 download from the store to begin. As of right now the download is proceeding. Now I just hope the crazy thing installs! 

So to review I reformatted the computer via the restore partition using the "Minimized Image" option, turned off automatic updates, manually downloaded KB2871389 and KB2917499 and installed them, then ran the Windows Update Troubleshooter, and it then allowed me to start the 8.1 download from the Microsoft Store. I have my fingers crossed and hope it works. I have WAY too much time invested is this crazy situation. Microsoft is getting worse by the day.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> No, the license only applies to the Windows 8 OEM copy the original owner purchased with laptop, it doesn't magically transform into Windows 8.1 Retail one.
> 
> OK, so here's the commonly recommended steps that should help you with your problem.
> 
> ...




I can't thank you enough. I appreciate the time you and others have spent on this. Hmm so my license for 8 would not work for the 8.1 download that I was directed to? I would have wasted time with that? I am still on XP and Win7 machines at the moment and can't stand 8 so I don't mess with 8 machines very often and thus am ignorant to most of it.. At this time I am doing what my previous post has stated and I am going to see if that works. So far it is working which is a shock to me. If it doesn't work out I am going to try your suggestions. I am very thankful for the time you put in helping me. I will report back and let you all know how this turns out.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well 8.1 just got done installing successfully! Unbelievable! Now to try and get the updates for that. The way things have gone I'm worried about those screwing up. I've been up since yesterday doing this.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Well 8.1 just got done installing successfully! Unbelievable! Now to try and get the updates for that. The way things have gone I'm worried about those screwing up. I've been up since yesterday doing this.



I have only been having trouble with Lenovo's version there the Update was kinda broken, but after running the build-in troubleshooter it worked fine afterwards ^^

a little tip i think you know is using drivers from the manufacturer of the chipset, gfx and so on not HP's driver ofc, for the HP components it's required.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> I have only been having trouble with Lenovo's version there the Update was kinda broken, but after running the build-in troubleshooter it worked fine afterwards ^^
> 
> a little tip i think you know is using drivers from the manufacturer of the chipset, gfx and so on not HP's driver ofc, for the HP components it's required.




Required? Since when? Why would Dell, HP, etc. have graphic card drivers and other drivers on their sites then? The advice you are giving is counter to everything I've read and been told over the years. In fact some manufacture installs have aborted or given messages to go to Dell, HP, etc, because the driver is NOT the recommended one for the hardware. Some of these things are made differently for Dell, HP, etc. No offense, but I am scratching my head at this post and your previous ones in this thread.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Oct 9, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> I have only been having trouble with Lenovo's version there the Update was kinda broken, but after running the build-in troubleshooter it worked fine afterwards ^^
> 
> a little tip i think you know is using drivers from the manufacturer of the chipset, gfx and so on not HP's driver ofc, for the HP components it's required.


There are no "special" HP devices present in his Series 2000 laptop, just a single virtual ACPI button. In case with "clean" Windows installations, avoiding the required piece of software for it (which is called "HP Wireless Button") won't cause any troubles, except for the fact that switching Flight Mode on/off using Fn key combo won't work (you can still do it using a toggle switch in "Networks" charm). Windows will try and install it automatically during Maintenance hours though.



BlackHawk1 said:


> Required? Since when? Why would Dell, HP, etc. have graphic card drivers and other drivers on their sites then? The advice you are giving is counter to everything I've read and been told over the years. In fact some manufacture installs have aborted or given messages to go to Dell, HP, etc, because the driver is NOT the recommended one for the hardware. Some of these things are made differently for Dell, HP, etc. No offense, but I am scratching my head at this post and your previous ones in this thread.


In your case, you have a silicon entirely designed by AMD, with the exception for firmware (such as under-the-hood UEFI settings, including VBIOS and such), and it really includes everything (CPU, chipset, and GPU) on one "mount", sort of thing. And so I (personally) would go for the newest original AMD software package, because you've got the best possible case in terms of compatibility. On the other hand, If you had discrete GPU (like I do), installing OEM's package would be your one and only option. So you were told the right thing, OEM software is different and sometimes bears a lot of customizations in it. But E2-1800 as an APU is always "AMD's" authentic E2-1800, while, let's say, Radeon R5 M240 might be pretty much anything, like Sun XT silicon or a Mars XTX chip. Now these are different, and the Mars edition of this R5 M240 might not even be mentioned in "generic" AMD Catalyst.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> There are no "special" HP devices present in his Series 2000 laptop, just a single virtual ACPI button. In case with "clean" Windows installations, avoiding the required piece of software for it (which is called "HP Wireless Button") won't cause any troubles, except for the fact that switching Flight Mode on/off using Fn key combo won't work (you can still do it using a toggle switch in "Networks" charm). Windows will try and install it automatically during Maintenance hours though.
> 
> 
> In your case, you have a silicon entirely designed by AMD, with the exception for firmware (such as under-the-hood UEFI settings, including VBIOS and such), and it really includes everything (CPU, chipset, and GPU) on one "mount", sort of thing. And so I (personally) would go for the newest original AMD software package, because you've got the best possible case in terms of compatibility. On the other hand, If you had discrete GPU (like I do), installing OEM's package would be your one and only option. So you were told the right thing, but E2-1800 is always "AMD's" authentic E2-1800, while Radeon R5 M240 might be pretty much anything, like Sun XT silicon with 2 GB GDDR5 and LVDS output or a Mars XTX chip built to support 3K display via eDP interface.



Sounds like you know your stuff lol. I did do a Bios update for it yesterday that I grabbed from the HP site. I don't recall seeing anything from AMD there for the chipset. So you think I should go directly to AMD's site and get something newer? You seem to know my model well and I would appreciate you pointing me in the right direction. Thanks again! BTW, 8.1 and all updates for it are now completed!


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I believe I found it... http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Oct 10, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> I believe I found it... http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows 7 - 64


There are two packages that you need to install in order to kind of hook up all the AMD devices present in your system.

_Note: I assume that you've already successfully upgraded to Windows 8.1.
_
First, get the latest AMD Chipset Drivers package, it's right here (http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows 8.1 - 64).

Next, go grab the latest AMD Catalyst package for Mobile APUs equipped products (that would be 14.9). Here's the link (http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/mobile?os=Windows 8.1 - 64). This will do the rest of the job.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> There are two packages that you need to install in order to kind of hook up all the AMD devices present in your system.
> 
> _Note: I assume that you've already successfully upgraded to Windows 8.1.
> _
> ...




Yes I was successful in upgrading to 8.1 and was able to get all of the updates for it. I then allowed the HP software assistant to download various drivers and software updates that it said the laptop needed. I did get the Catalyst package the other day, but it was from the link in my previous post. What's the difference between my link in the previous post and the link you gave me to the Catalyst package? One says Desktop and the other Mobile, but they seem to be the same exact download... same version, file size, etc. From your post it looks like I should also get the Chipset package. Thanks again, you have been extremely helpful!!!


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Oct 11, 2014)

Let me try to tear down this whole Catalyst thing for you.

Every Catalyst software package (both for Desktop and Mobile systems) _before (and including) 14.4_ had three GPU drivers inside:

WDDM 1.1 Compatible (for Windows 7 only);
WDDM 1.2 Compatible (for Windows 8 only);
WDDM 1.3 Compatible (for Windows 8.1 only).
These were not cross-compatible, which means that you were effectively blocked from installing WDDM 1.3 driver in your Windows 8 system (in case you were looking for a future upgrade to Windows 8.1). This fact created a practice widely adopted by OEM that basically tells, hey, if you're going to perform a Windows 8 -> 8.1 transition, you have to install the latest Catalyst software _before_ you download the update. This will hopefully minimize the risk of getting a non-bootable installation when you're done with such massive upgrade. If everything works, just run the same Catalyst package after your first successful logon and see if it prompts you to update your device driver version.

But things have changed.

AMD decided to stop including WDDM 1.2 Compatible driver with their new Catalyst packages, and so all Windows 8 users that have not yet upgraded to Windows 8.1 are now left with WDDM 1.1 Compatible driver, which now targets both Windows 7 and Windows 8. Chances are, you will have some serious hardware related problems running WDDM 1.1 Compatible driver in your Windows 8.1 environment, and so I decided that you should try doing it the old, well-tested way and see if it works. That's why I gave you a link to 14.4. Now that you're already "in" your Windows 8.1 and everything works, I just want you to run the latest Chipset software package (which will ensure that your ACHI driver, two low-level filters and SMB dummy are present and are the latest versions available), and then also update your GPU software by running Catalyst 14.9 installer, which will provide you with HDMI audio driver, PCI-E filter and, of course, the WDDM 1.3 Compatible driver itself.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Everything seems to be fine however...  Sorry I didn't get the 14.4 ones. I apologize I went straight to 14.9 with both the chipset and the Catalyst Package. Can I check to see what WDDM version(s) I have? Even worse I downloaded and installed the Catalyst Software Suite for the Desktop... What an idiot I am. Will this do any harm? I am so used to desktops that I didn't even think. I hope there is not an issue doing that... so far it's running great, but I would closely follow your advice if you think I should uninstall and reinstall*. Thanks!*


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Everything seems to be fine however...  Sorry I didn't get the 14.4 ones. I apologize I went straight to 14.9 with both the chipset and the Catalyst Package. Can I check to see what WDDM version(s) I have? Even worse I downloaded and installed the Catalyst Software Suite for the Desktop... What an idiot I am. Will this do any harm? I am so used to desktops that I didn't even think. I hope there is not an issue doing that... so far it's running great, but I would closely follow your advice if you think I should uninstall and reinstall*. Thanks!*



If it works that's fine, just stick to WHQL drivers for stability. The desktop app is a bit of a pain, you could uninstall it if you have no real use for it, especially if it irritates you. Otherwise, it can do no harm.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> If it works that's fine, just stick to WHQL drivers for stability. The desktop app is a bit of a pain, you could uninstall it if you have no real use for it, especially if it irritates you. Otherwise, it can do no harm.



Uninstall AMD Catalyst Install Manager AND Catalyst Control Center? Is that what you mean?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 15, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> There are no "special" HP devices present in his Series 2000 laptop, just a single virtual ACPI button. In case with "clean" Windows installations, avoiding the required piece of software for it (which is called "HP Wireless Button") won't cause any troubles, except for the fact that switching Flight Mode on/off using Fn key combo won't work (you can still do it using a toggle switch in "Networks" charm). Windows will try and install it automatically during Maintenance hours though.
> 
> 
> In your case, you have a silicon entirely designed by AMD, with the exception for firmware (such as under-the-hood UEFI settings, including VBIOS and such), and it really includes everything (CPU, chipset, and GPU) on one "mount", sort of thing. And so I (personally) would go for the newest original AMD software package, because you've got the best possible case in terms of compatibility. On the other hand, If you had discrete GPU (like I do), installing OEM's package would be your one and only option. So you were told the right thing, OEM software is different and sometimes bears a lot of customizations in it. But E2-1800 as an APU is always "AMD's" authentic E2-1800, while, let's say, Radeon R5 M240 might be pretty much anything, like Sun XT silicon or a Mars XTX chip. Now these are different, and the Mars edition of this R5 M240 might not even be mentioned in "generic" AMD Catalyst.



i am more talking about keys HP make like touch and so on that requires a driver or software to work.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Uninstall AMD Catalyst Install Manager AND Catalyst Control Center? Is that what you mean?



I dont personally see a need to uninstall those, they aren't overly intrusive, but you can easily get away with only installing the display and HD audio driver instead if you'd rather keep system resources to a minimum.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I dont personally see a need to uninstall those, they aren't overly intrusive, but you can easily get away with only installing the display and HD audio driver instead if you'd rather keep system resources to a minimum.



In your previous post said "The desktop app is a bit of a pain, you could uninstall it if you have no real use for it, especially if it irritates you." What desktop app are you referring to? Thanks!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> In your previous post said "The desktop app is a bit of a pain, you could uninstall it if you have no real use for it, especially if it irritates you." What desktop app are you referring to? Thanks!



Thought you meant Raptr


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Thought you meant Raptr



Sorry I am not following you. I don't see anything about Raptr.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Hi. I have a HP laptop model 2000-2C27CL running Windows 8 that I was given because the person cracked the screen. I have removed the bad screen and I am waiting for a replacement screen to be delivered. In the meantime I have hooked this laptop up to a external monitor. I reformatted the computer and get into Windows with no problem. I got all of the driver updates that the HP Update Center said it needed. I then proceed to get updates for the Win8 OS itself.. they download, install, and upon reboot I get the message...
> 
> "Failure configuring Windows updates Reverting changes Do not turn off your computer."
> 
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hassle-free-upgrade-to-windows-8-1-from-windows-8.204224/


----------



## RCoon (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackHawk1 said:


> Sorry I am not following you.



Ignore me, AMD drivers come with an optional AMD Gaming Desktop App (aka Raptr). I tend to remove that.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hassle-free-upgrade-to-windows-8-1-from-windows-8.204224/



I participated in that thread. Thanks


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Ignore me, AMD drivers come with an optional AMD Gaming Desktop App (aka Raptr). I tend to remove that.



Ok I didn't know. I'm not a gamer lol. I don't believe I have that app installed.


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Off topic does anyone here use "Prey" the program that helps you recover stolen laptops?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2014)

did you try it out? windows 8 is a complete fuck up and even microsoft knew it. so they left it as is and made windows 8.1... i suggest first going up to windows 8.1..


BlackHawk1 said:


> I participated in that thread. Thanks


----------



## BlackHawk1 (Oct 15, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> did you try it out? windows 8 is a complete fuck up and even microsoft knew it. so they left it as is and made windows 8.1... i suggest first going up to windows 8.1..



I agree 8 is awful! It's not for me though...   I replaced a broken screen in a Win 8 laptop that was given to me and I am going to give it for free to someone that can't afford one so they can do homework at home. Yes I took it from 8 to 8.1 back on 10/09/2014. This is what I posted there...
_
"Great post! I found a similar one. I would like to point out that you may want to edit your OP...

1. Step 1 should read to disable AUTOMATIC updates, not disable manual updates.

2. KB2871398 should really read KB2871389

I would like to say that KB2917499 may also be needed as it was in my case. I also had to run the Windows Update Troubleshooter after installing those 2 updates. After these steps I was able to begin my 8.1 download from the Microsoft store. I don't know if it made a difference or not, but I also went into the Bios and disabled "Secure Boot."_

It was a helpful post. Thanks!


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 15, 2014)

nah just saying because the title says windows 8. not 8.1...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Great


----------

